# Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.



## MoJo_SoDope (30. November 2019)

*Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Hallo  liebes Forum,

suche für meine Schwester ein leistungsstarkes Laptop für ihr Studium. Leider kannte ich mich noch nie gut mit Laptops aus und habe erst Recht in den letzen Jahren den Überblick verloren. Desktop-PC kommt leider nicht in Frage, da das Laptop sowohl zuhause als auch in der Uni genutzt wird.

Am besten wären 15", ich denke mal 8 oder sogar 16GB RAM, SSD und mind. 4 Kerne(?), damit genügend Rechenleistung vorhanden ist für die oben genannten Programme.

Es soll auf jeden Fall flüssig laufen, genug Power haben und das am Besten auch noch bis zum Studiums-Ende in 2,3 Jahren... Je "günstiger" desto besser, oberste Schmerzgrenze wären ca. <1300€ - sofern es für das Geld überhaupt schon etwas gescheites gibt. 


Vielen Dank schonmal für passende Angebote/Empfehlungen!

Gruß
MoJo


----------



## rabe08 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

? Lenovo ThinkPad P50 - 20EQS1JX09 | LapStore.de


----------



## cryon1c (30. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Photoshop braucht eine starke CPU, je höher die Frequenz desto besser, dabei skaliert es nicht mit vielen Threads. 

Ich selbst nutze das MSI GF63 8RD, was ich auch empfehlen kann. Da es aber etwas älter ist, hier der Nachfolger:
MSI GL63 8SC-016 Gaming Notebook 15,6" Full HD, Core i7-8750H, GTX 1650 4GB, 8GB DDR4, 512GB SSD, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Warum das Ding?
Gutes Panel (IPS) was mit etwas kalibrieren richtig gut wird.
Cardreader (schadet nie wenn man mit Photoshop arbeitet).
Gute CPU.
Brauchbare GPU für Hardwarebeschleunigung, aber nix besonderes.
RAM leicht nachrüstbar.
Dicke SSD dran. 
Recht angenehme Tastatur mit Beleuchtung. 
Günstig. 

Gut, bei meiner Kiste war Windows 10 dabei, das verlinkte Angebot ist FreeDOS aber dafür gerade im Sale, sonst mit Windows suchen etc.


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Photoshop braucht eine starke CPU, je höher die Frequenz desto besser, dabei skaliert es nicht mit vielen Threads.
> 
> Ich selbst nutze das MSI GF63 8RD, was ich auch empfehlen kann. Da es aber etwas älter ist, hier der Nachfolger:
> MSI GL63 8SC-016 Gaming Notebook 15,6" Full HD, Core i7-8750H, GTX 1650 4GB, 8GB DDR4, 512GB SSD, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de




Danke schonmal für eure Antworten! 
Habe nochmal nachgehört bei meiner Schwester, Photoshop wird eher nicht benötigt - eher InDesign, Illustrator etc (Architektur-Studium).

Weiß jemand ob das auch über die CPU gerendert/skaliert wird oder ob da wert auf die Grafikkarte gelegt werden sollte?


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Überwiegend CPU, dazu kommt das Adobe-Software immer noch bescheiden optimiert wird und nach mehr Takt schreit. Egal was von Adobe.

Generell würde ich auf jeden Fall hier auf einen 6-Kerner von Intel setzen mit hohem Turbo. HQ-Prozessoren usw. sind da zu teuer und auch schwer zu kühlen - ergo werden die Geräte unhandlich etc.
Und eine billige GPU aka 1650 usw. sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein. Nvidia only wegen CUDA, mit AMD ist es 50/50 ob das gut rennt oder nicht.


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Super, danke!
Dann scheint mir der MSI ja eigentlich ziemlich ideal. Wo könnte der Rechner ggf an seine Grenzen stoßen bzw. was könnte/sollte man eventuell noch verbessern?

Haben mit deutlich mehr als 1000€ gerechnet, daher wäre theoretisch noch etwas Budget übrig - sofern es sich wirklich lohnt, nochmal 100-200€ mehr zu investieren... RAM vielleicht auf 16GB aufstocken?


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

RAM - frag nach wie schwer die Projekte sind.
3D kann durchaus 32GB gebrauchen. RAM lässt sich später auch nachrüsten, aber das wieder verkaufen ist schwer, daher von vorne überlegen wäre einfacher.

Später kann man in eine externe SSD investieren die entsprechend mit USB 3.1/3.2 Gen 2 zum richtig flotten Datentransfer benutzt werden.
Und ne gute Maus, so was wie die MX Master die für solche arbeiten (vertikales und horizontales scrolling blah) gedacht sind. 

Die modernen Laptops lassen sich auch nicht mehr so einfach öffnen, so was wie damals 2 Schrauben und ne Klappe auf gibt es kaum noch, bei dem MSI muss das gesamte Bodenteil ab was nur mit gutem Werkzeug geht (Plastikwerkzeug zum aushebeln).

Es macht also Sinn sich diese fummelei zu sparen und das vom Shop erledigen zu lassen wenn es nichts extra kostet.


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Habe auf die schnelle mal hier die 2 "Konkurrenz-Modelle" gefunden:

1. HP Pavilion Gaming 15-dk0201ng, Notebook schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem - 999€, 16GB RAM, und den i7-9750H antatt des 8750H aus dem MSI. Ich denke viel geben sich die CPUs aber nicht, oder?

2. ASUS VivoBook 15 schwarz 15"FHD i7-9750H 16GB/512GB SSD Win10 F571GT-AL326T ++ Cyberport - 1099€, 16GB RAM und ebenfall den 9750H.


Gut zu wissen, konnte damals bei meinem alten Acer noch kinderleicht den RAM aufrüsten .. das günstigste Upgrade bei notebooksbilliger wären +16GB RAM (24GB zusammen mit dem verbauten 8GB) für 82€ inkl. Einbau.


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

*Edit: Doppelt .. bitte löschen


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Die CPUs nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel. 

Preis regelt hier und Funktionen wie Tastaturbeleuchtung, USB-Anzahl und Geschwindigkeit, Cardreader usw.
IPS-Panel ist ein MUSS bei dieser Arbeit wegen Farbechtheit. 

Daher wäre es einfacher die Person mitzunehmen und zwar dahin wo man alle betroffenen Modelle "befummeln" darf für ne Weile


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Oh das fehlende IPS Display ist mir beim Asus gar nicht aufgefallen- danke für die Info!


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

IPS Display ist so ziemlich das wichtigste, weil man das nicht wirklich einfach tauschen/aufrüsten kann und es verfälscht das Endprodukt hier.
Geht also nicht um Leistung/Zeit sondern einfach um die Möglichkeit so nah wie möglich an die echten Farben ranzukommen. 

Auf etwas RAM oder langsamere CPU warten ist dagegen kein großes Ding, nur ärgerlich im schlimmsten Fall.

MSI sollte auch neue Modelle haben, ich gugg mal.

Das wäre das einzige was ich auf die schnelle finde:
MSI GF65 Thin 9SD-074 Thin - 15,6" FHD IPS, Intel i7-9750H, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GTX 1660 Ti, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Vorteile: schnellere CPU, deutlich schnellere GPU (1660Ti).
Nachteile: immer noch 8GB RAM und FreeDOS, also kein Windows dabei und es kostet halt 1199€. 
Das Vorgängermodell kriegt man etwas günstiger, das Geld wie gesagt lieber in 32GB RAM stecken sowie eine MX Master (gibt mehrere). 
Der Unterschied für die Arbeit ist minimal.


----------



## MoJo_SoDope (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*

Super! Vielen Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Werde meiner Schwester mal beide Modelle zeigen - dann kann sie entscheiden, wie viel sie tatsächlich ausgeben will.

Deutlich schnellere GPU hört sich natürlich gleich wieder verlockend an  aber ob das so viel ausmacht ... 
Da würden die 8GB als erstes an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Alternativ halt "nur" die  1650 mit 16/32GB RAM


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, PS), Vectos Works etc.*



MoJo_SoDope schrieb:


> Super! Vielen Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
> Werde meiner Schwester mal beide Modelle zeigen - dann kann sie entscheiden, wie viel sie tatsächlich ausgeben will.
> 
> Deutlich schnellere GPU hört sich natürlich gleich wieder verlockend an  aber ob das so viel ausmacht ...
> Da würden die 8GB als erstes an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Alternativ halt "nur" die  1650 mit 16/32GB RAM



Berichte dann ob und was gefallen hat und wie sich damit arbeiten lässt.

Für die Demo empfehle ich einfach einen USB-Stick mit Bildern mitzunehmen die man sehr gut kennt (Farben etc.) - wenn der Shop das erlaubt.
Da sieht man recht gut was das Display so kann.

Später kann man es noch kalibrieren wenn es einem richtig wichtig ist wie realitätsnah die Farben sind.


----------

